# Brembo/Zimmerman/Jurid discs + pads from GSF



## John-H

*ANNOUNCEMENT:
(current as of 12th September 2016)

Yes the Group Buy is still running! *

*Under this group buy, GSF (one specific branch only) are able to supply OEM quality Brembo, Zimmerman and Jurid discs with Jurid/Brembo standard pads at a substantial discount over Audi prices, for Mk1 and now Mk2 TTs.*

*JUST ADD UP THE PRICES BELOW (before VAT)**(IN BLUE)* *FOR THE PARTS YOU WANT AND INCLUDE COST OF DELIVERY AND ADD VAT IF APPLICABLE*
(Prices are current and will be confirmed including exact delivery charge at time of order.) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*Group Buy of Jurid/Brembo pads and Brembo/Zimmerman/Jurid OEM spec discs*

I've sourced OEM spec standard discs from *GSF* who already give the TT Owners Club and TT Forum members a 10% discount. However, due to the volume of forum demand and the use of one specific branch we are able to achieve a better discount. 
*This is through one specific branch only and not available from any other GSF branch.*

These discs are to the same dimensional drawings etc. as the Audi parts but they are a lot cheaper  . They are also not drilled or grooved like many aftermarket, so called performance discs. Drilled and grooved discs in the standard diameter and size have less metal due to it being machined away and therefore less thermal mass. In comparison, under heavy braking they will rise in temperature quicker than with standard plain discs that have more metal to store the heat. Drillings do not provide extra cooling due to the direction of airflow - the holes block up with dust. Drilled and grooved discs in the standard size of disc are largely a marketing excercise. For performance - stick with standard plain vented discs with corresponding lower peak temperatures and greater reliability.

Discs of the same size loose heat at the same rate, as that's down to the surface area, so it's more important to reduce the temperature rise. That's why your brakes fade when your discs get thin :wink: . You only need to wear 2mm off the 25mm thick discs and they will fade noticibly earlier and need replacing. Having grooves and drillings, means you loose thermal mass and also means you'll have excess noise and pad wear and risk of cracking at these stresspoint features. That's why rally cars, limited to standard brake disc sizes in their class, use plain vented discs without drillings and grooves.

Modern pads don't tend to gas as much at extreme temperatures, unlike previous technology, so there is little advantage in perforating your discs. Really the only proper way to upgrade the discs is to fit larger discs and calipers at some considerable expense.

*Restoring the brake components back to new condition will give you a substantial improvement over worn discs and pads!*

The discs shown here are by Jurid (Honeywell) *Jurid-Honeywell*. The Jurid discs now have anti rust plating on all including internal surfaces and are the standard disc offered here representing the best value/performance combination. Also offered are *Brembo* and *Zimmerman*. The Brembos used to be painted on the edges to reduce rust in the non swept area as an addition to the OEM spec but have now been cost reduced to stay competative. The Zimmerman rear are still anti-rust plated I believe. You can always add high temperature paint by masking off the swept area before spraying to add this feature to Brembos but the Jurid now seem the best value.


































Brembo, Zimmerman and Jurid are highly respected and of very high quality used in original manufacture. They are less likely to crack and warp under severe conditions unlike cheaper lesser quality discs. I've used Brembo/Zimmerman aggressively on the track at Donnington and although I had problems with boiling brake fluid (my own fault for not changing the fluid  ), the pads (Mintex Xtreme at the time) and discs survived fine and gave excellent road stopping performance throughout the rest of their life.

The pads offered here are the Jurid OEM standard Audi pad equivalent but much cheaper :wink: . http://www.honeywell-frictionmaterials.com/ Pads are also available as Brembo http://www.brembo.com/en/Auto/Auto-AM/P ... iglie.aspx

The standard disc wear limits (225/180) are 23mm (25mm new) front and 20mm (22mm new) rear which is the wear limit before replacement. Performance is degraded when they get thin and they are more prone to fade. If your disc rim unswept edge was very proud that's an indication that disc wear needs looking at, but rust build up (which occupies 7 times the space of the metal it replaces) can exaggerate the apparent lip - so tap the brittle rust off off with a small hammer first.

*Prices (chose from the following examples - some example set totals given):

MK1 Audi TT

AUDI TT 20V 180 (non Quattro):

FRONT DISCS VENTILATED (ea)... BREMBO (£34.20) or JURID (£32.05) offered
[312mm VENTILATED - GSF(BREMBO): 60192 (Brembo: 09.7880.11), GSF(Jurid): 601VG0350, (Audi: 8N0 615 301A)]

FRONT PADS (axle set) ... Brembo (£22.50) ... or JURID 642VG0740 (£19.95)

REAR DISCS SOLID (ea) ...... BREMBO (£14.65) ... or JURID (£13.95)
[239mm SOLID - GSF (BREMBO): 603VG0340, Audi: 1J0 615 601 D]

REAR DISCS SOLID (ea) ... BREMBO (£14.45) ... or JURID (£9.60) 
[232mm SOLID - GSF(JURID): 603VG0011, (Audi: 1J0 615 601)]

REAR PADS (axle set)... BREMBO 646VG0080 (£13.60) ... JURID 646VG0081 (£11.20) ...

Total = £123.15 (£147.78 inclusive of VAT @ 20%)
[All Jurid with larger solid rear discs example]

AUDI TT 1.8 20V T 225 BHP Quattro (and 180 Quattro):

FRONT DISCS VENTILATED (ea) ... BREMBO (£34.20) ... or JURID (£32.05)
[312mm VENTILATED - GSF(BREMBO): 60192 (Brembo: 09.7880.11), GSF(Jurid): 601VG0350, (Audi: 8N0 615 301 A)]

FRONT PADS (axle set) ... BREMBO (£22.50) ... or JURID 642VG0740 (£19.95)

REAR DISCS VENTILATED (ea) ... BREMBO (£23.55) ... ZIMMERMAN (POA) ... or JURID (£21.35) 
[256mm VENTILATED - GSF(Zimmermann): 62428 (Zimmermann: 100 1241 00), GSF(JURID): 603VG0360, (Audi: 8N0 615 601 B)]

REAR DISCS SOLID (ea) ...... BREMBO (£14.65) ... or JURID (£13.95)
[239mm SOLID - GSF (BREMBO): 603VG0340, Audi: 1J0 615 601 D]

REAR PADS (axle set) .... BREMBO 646VG0080 (£13.60)... or JURID 646VG0081 (£11.20)

Total = £137.95 (£165.54 inclusive of VAT @ 20%).
[All Jurid with ventilated rear discs example] 

AUDI TT 3.2 V6:

FRONT DISCS LH VENTILATED ... 601VG0450 ... £153.00 (ea) ... ZIMMERMANN FORMULA Z

FRONT DISCS RH VENTILATED ... 601VG0460 ... £153.00 (ea) ... ZIMMERMANN FORMULA Z

FRONT PADS (axle set) ... BREMBO (£34.85) ... or JURID 642BM0310 (£32.50)

REAR DISCS (ea) ... BREMBO (£23.55) ... ZIMMERMAN (POA) ... or JURID (£21.35) 
[256mm VENTILATED - GSF(Zimmermann): 62428 (Zimmermann: 100 1241 00), GSF(JURID): 603VG0360, (Audi: 8N0 615 601 B)]

REAR PADS (axle set) .... BREMBO 646VG0080 (£13.60)... or JURID 646VG0081 (£11.20)

Total = £392.40 (£470.88 inclusive of VAT @ 20%). 
[All Jurid pads and rear discs example]

MK2 Audi TT

1.8T CDAA 160bhp / 2.0TDI CBBB 170bhp / 2.0t PETROL TFSI BWA:

Front Disc = 601VG0931 ... £32.05 each Disc Brembo
Front Disc = 601VG0930 ... £28.35 each Disc Jurid

Front Pads = 642VG0809 ... £25.00 Pad set Brembo
Front Pads = 642VG0800 ... £20.35 Pad set Jurid

Rear Disc = 603VG0140 ... £25.65 each Disc Brembo
Rear Disc = Jurid N/A

Rear Pads = 646VG0131 ... £22.00 Pad set Brembo
Rear Pads = 646VG0130 ... £17.40 Pad set Jurid

Complete set from Total = £145.75 (£174.9 inclusive of VAT @ 20%).

2.0T 272bhp CDLB tfsi / 3.2 v6 BUB 250bhp:

Front disc = 601VG0810 ... £38.50 each Disc JURID
(Brembo special order POA)

Front Pads = 642VG1480 ... £34.00 pads Set TRW
Front Pads = 642VG1482 ... £43.80 pads Set BREMBO

Rear Disc = 603VG0740 ... £33.10 each Disc ATE
(Brembo special order POA)

Rear Pads = 646VG0130 ... £17.40 pad Set Jurid
Rear Pads = 646VG0130 ... £22.00 pad set Brembo

Complete set from Total = £194.6 (£233.52 inclusive of VAT @ 20%). **

Note: Delivery charges are additional: >25kg £16+ VAT, <25kg £8 + VAT, or less - confirm when ordering. For a full set, this is borderline between the two weight charges so depends on available packaging. All efforts will be made to minimise carrier charges. *

*You can order any combination of pads or discs - just add them up and add VAT if applicable. The prices will be as listed above but GSF will confirm this with you over the phone when ordering. Other marques can be catered for too, so it's worth asking to see what's available. *

*If you are interested and want to take part then please PM :!: me with the following details: *




> * Forum ID:
> 
> * Name
> 
> * Address and postcode (or delivery address if different)
> 
> * Telephone number
> 
> * What you want e.g. Discs + Pads all round for TTR 225 Quattro


This is mainly for identification purposes and avoiding mistakes - I'll pass your details on to GSF who will get in touch and take your order over the phone.

Any questions, or for fitting advice, then please ask or post here on this thread  .

*Note: For pads with sticky film anti-squeal backing it's important to clean and degrease the caliper contact faces with methylated spirit so that the double sided sticky pad film bonds the pad back plate to the caliper properly. The film acts as an antisqueel shim and is the same as standard Audi pads. As the calipers get older the surface may become pitted and the film stick less well. Some pads are now being fitted with a more traditional metal shim because of this. Fitting details can be supplied if needed - just ask  *

*Reference for comparison of standard Audi parts and prices from ETKA (may be out of date prices but serve as a guide):*

8N0 615 301 A - 312x25mm vented front disc (all except V6) Audi = £129.34

8N0 615 301 B - 334x32mm left front vented disc V6 Audi = £294.64
8N0 615 302 B - 334x32mm right front vented disc V6 Audi = £294.64

8N0 615 601 B - 256x22mm vented rear disc Quattro Audi = £73.89
1J0 615 601 D - 239x9mm solid rear disc Quattro Audi = £38.86

1J0 615 601 - - 232x9mm solid rear disc FWD Audi = £38.86

1J0 698 151 M - Pads for 312x25mm front vented disc Audi = £64.10
4B0 698 451 - - Pads for 256x22mm rear disc Audi = £67.16
8N0 698 151 D - Pads for 334x32mm V6 Audi = £284.20


----------



## CamV6

PM sent re V6 front pads [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hark

Hi mate ill pm you I wanna no if I can just buy front pads/disks or whether the GB is on the full kit?


----------



## John-H

You can order just front pads or discs too or rear pads only etc. whatever you want. The prices will be the same as listed above. The only thing is that the order needs to be over Â£100 for free delivery otherwise there will be a Â£10 charge.

EDIT: Since writing this carrier charges have unfortunately had to be applied due to the carrier increasing it's rates. See the top post for details.


----------



## Hark

and they will fit standard calipers?

Do you need a certain number for the GB to go ahead?


----------



## MARLY 13

PM Sent :wink:


----------



## John-H

Hark said:


> and they will fit standard calipers?
> 
> Do you need a certain number for the GB to go ahead?


Yes, they are standard fit OEM and no, the group buy, or special offer, is ongoing and you don't have to wait for a certain number as that's already happened.


----------



## Hark

Cheers Ill just phone around for fitting. Dont need them yet but will prob buy these and put them in the garage till the light comes on.


----------



## Hark

How long you running this mate and do you accept credit cards or do I need to do bank transfer?


----------



## John-H

It will run for a good while yet. The ordering is done with GSF over the phone in the same way as with any other retailer e.g. by credit card order - I'm just compiling the list of TT owner's details to pass on to GSF and helping to organise things. I keep out of the money side or holding stock :wink: . This started when I found out about the Xtremes and OEM part availability. Myself and Jbell help set this up.

*NEWS:*

Please note that unfortunately, due to carrier tarriff changes which can no longer be absorbed, a charge has had to be applied for delivery  . This has been made as small as possible and varies with weight: >25kg = Â£16 <25kg = Â£8 - or less - if just pads it can go by post. This still represents a substantial saving nonetheless.

3.2 V6 Discs are now available at a fraction of the Audi price  . Although Mintex Xtreme are not available for the 3.2 V6, standard pads are - again at a substantial saving 

Details at the top!


----------



## chrishTT

so the spend over Â£100 free delivery is off mate


----------



## DPG

Certainly looks that way.


----------



## John-H

I'm afraid so. The origional carrier imposed a lower weight limit and suddenly it moved into business class and they wanted a lot more. James found another carrier which was cheaper but was still Â£16. With Mintex also putting up their prices he could no longer absorb the cost. He's kept the Mintex prices the same as when the Group Buy started but had to pass on the carrier price. He has at least managed to keep it proportional to the total cost.

I still believe it's the best price you can get. If you find cheaper then let me know  .


----------



## Stub

I got my back disks and pads through, I also got a load of other parts I needed, the service was top draw and delivery was super quick


----------



## lockers7369

John-H said:


> *Group Buy of Mintex Xtreme pads and Brembo and Zimmerman OEM spec discs*
> 
> I've sourced OEM spec standard discs from *GSF* who already give the TT Owners Club a 10% discount. These discs are to the same dimensional drawings etc. as the Audi parts but they are a lot cheaper  . They are also not drilled or grooved like many aftermarket discs, so you don't loose metal and thermal mass and therefore, in comparison, have a reduced rate of temperature rise under heavy braking with corresponding lower peak temperatures. Discs loose heat at the same rate, as that's down to the surface area, so it's more important to reduce the temperature rise. That's why your brakes fade when your discs get thin :wink: . Not having grooves and drillings also means you don't have excess noise and pad wear and you reduce the risk of cracking at these stresspoint features.
> 
> Modern pads don't tend to gas as much at extreme temperatures, unlike previous technology, so there is litle advantage in perforating your discs. Improved initial bite can be found by using better pads. Really the only proper way to upgrade the discs is to fit larger discs and calipers at some considerable expense. Fortunately performance can be improved somewhat by a pad change.
> 
> The discs here are by*Brembo* and *Zimmerman* with the Brembos being painted on the edges to reduce rust in the non swept area. Both Brembo and Zimmerman are highly respected and both of very high quality used in original manufacture.
> 
> The pads are the high performance *Mintex Xtreme* with a higher temperature rating and reduced dust compared to the standard Audi pads but also cheaper :wink: . There have been good reports about the Mintex Xtreme pads. I've used them aggressively on the track at Donnington and although I had problems with boiling brake fluid (my own fault for not changing the fluid  ) the pads and discs survived fine and are still giving excellent road stopping performance.
> 
> These unadulterated discs (no drillings or grooves) and uprated pads (higher temperature) will, I believe, give you amongst the best available braking performance with the existing standard size discs .
> 
> *These are the parts for a 225 TT with vented rear discs:
> 
> The Brembo OEM spec front vented disc 315mm GSF #: 60192, Brembo #:
> 09.7880.11 Audi #: 8N0 615 301A
> GB Price = Â£30.00 + VAT (each)
> x2 ....... = Â£70.50 inc VAT
> 
> Front pads Mintex Xtreme MDB2041X GSF# TTMDB2041X
> GB Price = Â£37.39 + VAT (set)
> x1 ....... = Â£43.93 inc VAT
> 
> Rear Zimmerman vented OEM spec disc 256mm GSF #: 62428, Zimmerman #:
> 100 1241 00, Audi #: 8N0 615 601 B
> GB Price = Â£21.00 + VAT (each)
> x2 ....... = Â£49.35 inc VAT
> 
> Rear Mintex Xtreme pads MDB1377X GSF #:TTMDB1377X
> GB Price = Â£20.00 + VAT (set)
> x1 ....... = Â£23.50 inc VAT
> 
> Total = Â£187.28 inclusive of VAT.  - Standard Retail = Â£248.53 saving ~ Â£61.25 or ~25%
> 
> Note: Unfortunately delivery charges have had to be applied due to carrier tarriff changes: >25kg Â£16, <25kg Â£8 or less - confirm when ordering.*
> 
> *In addion, newly introduced, we now have front brake parts for the 3.2 V6 TT at a huge saving over Audi prices:*
> 
> *Left front vented disc 3.2 V6 TT - 334x32mm Audi: 8N0 615 301 B GSF: 601VG0450
> GB Price = Â£89 + VAT (Audi = Â£294.64)
> x1
> 
> Right front vented disc 3.2 V6 TT - 334x32mm Audi: 8N0 615 301 B GSF: 601VG0460
> GB Price = Â£89 + VAT (Audi = Â£294.64)
> x1
> 
> 3.2 V6 TT Front Pads TEXTAR GSF: B64050B
> GB Price = Â£35 + VAT (set) (Audi = Â£67.16)
> x1 *
> 
> TEXTAR are part of the TMD friction goup as are Mintex. The pads are standard OE supply for Audi - http://www.textar.com/. Mintex standard pads MDB1746 are also available on request.
> 
> *N.B. 3.2 V6 TT front pads are not yet available in Mintex Xtreme. The rears are the same as the 225 so are available.*
> 
> *You can order any combination of pads or discs - just add them up. The prices will be as listed above. Other marques can be catered for too, so it's worth asking to see what's available.
> 
> If you are interested and want to take part then please PM :!: me with the following details:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Forum ID:
> 
> * Name
> 
> * Address and postcode (or delivery address if different)
> 
> * Telephone number
> 
> * What you want e.g. Discs + Pads all round for TTR 225 Quattro
> 
> 
> 
> This is mainly for identification purposes and avoiding mistakes - I'll pass your details on to GSF who will get in touch and take your order over the phone.
> 
> Any questions, or for fitting advice, then please post here on this thread  .
> 
> *Note: It's important to clean and degrease the caliper contact faces with methylated spirit so that the double sided sticky pad film bonds the pad back plate to the caliper properly. The film acts as an antisqueel shim and is the same as standard Audi pads. Fitting details can be supplied if needed - just ask  *
> 
> *Reference of standard Audi parts and prices from ETKA:*
> 
> 8N0 615 301 A - 312x25mm vented front disc (all except V6) Audi = Â£129.34
> 
> 8N0 615 301 B - 334x32mm left front vented disc V6 Audi = Â£294.64
> 8N0 615 302 B - 334x32mm right front vented disc V6 Audi = Â£294.64
> 
> 8N0 615 601 B - 256x22mm vented rear disc Quattro Audi = Â£73.89
> 1J0 615 601 D - 239x9mm solid rear disc Quattro Audi = Â£38.86
> 
> 1J0 615 601 - - 232x9mm solid rear disc FWD Audi = Â£38.86
> 
> 1J0 698 151 M - Pads for 312x25mm front vented disc Audi = Â£64.10
> 4B0 698 451 - - Pads for 256x22mm rear disc Audi = Â£67.16
> 8N0 698 151 D - Pads for 334x32mm V6 Audi = Â£284.20
Click to expand...

PM'd you


----------



## KammyTT

bought my pads today and im getting my discs on the 23rd so ill keep you guys posted :wink:


----------



## Naresh

Is this set-up better than OEM as I'd like to improve my brakes after my remap. Also are there any pictures of the discs in question because I like the look of cross-drilled/grooved discs.


----------



## NormStrm

Naresh said:


> Is this set-up better than OEM as I'd like to improve my brakes after my remap. Also are there any pictures of the discs in question because I like the look of cross-drilled/grooved discs.


See John's first post where he explains they are solid etc


----------



## lloydie999

ok, so...... sorry for being a complete numpty, but.........

For Â£187 plus P&P i get a complete set of pads and discs for my car AND they will fit directly on to my 225 without having to alter or modify anything?

Told you i was a numpty! 

(im better with law :? )


----------



## John-H

Yes, they'll fit with no modification necessary. They are completely standard size and fitting - but with better performance, less dust and cheaper than Audi prices


----------



## lloydie999

excellent, will be geting a set once i get paid then............

May even have a go at fitting them myself and painting my brakes red at the same time................


----------



## dannys1

Ok id like the full set on offer here for 225, but only if stock is available to be despatched now as my car is currently in the garage.

So if you see this in time James please contact me asap (Tuesday 22nd is probably the latest i can go to...)


----------



## John-H

James doesn't usually look at the thread - he relies on me sending him peoples details for getting the parts in.


----------



## Naresh

John - can the parts be bought at these prices at any branch to avoid the delivery charges?


----------



## John-H

As it says at the start:


> Total = Â£187.28 inclusive of VAT. - Standard Retail = Â£248.53 saving ~ Â£61.25 or ~25%


That's standard GSF retail prices, so you're getting a 25% reduction over the standard deal at GSF.


----------



## KammyTT

i got mine the next day and they are great, definatly better that the oem setup :wink:

thanks again john


----------



## turkishDelboy

John-H said:


> As it says at the start:
> 
> 
> 
> Total = Â£187.28 inclusive of VAT. - Standard Retail = Â£248.53 saving ~ Â£61.25 or ~25%
> 
> 
> 
> That's standard GSF retail prices, so you're getting a 25% reduction over the standard deal at GSF.
Click to expand...

hello all i need to order some brakes who do i order them from


----------



## OKDESIGNS

PM sent


----------



## dannys1

Mine came next day - excellent service.

Haven't tested them yet because i still dont have my car back from the garage


----------



## Hark

Confirmed order with me Monday after ringing them was delivered Tue 8.30am


----------



## OKDESIGNS

Hi Guys,

John H hasnt got back.

I want to call them direct, did you call a specific branch or will any one do?


----------



## John-H

I've been a bit busy editing the mag - check your PMs - GSF have your details and you have theirs.


----------



## OKDESIGNS

cheers John


----------



## HighTT

John - My sets of Xtreme pads arrived this morning .... thanks very much
for organising this group buy ; it's just such a pity that you missed out on it yourself :lol:  :wink:


----------



## dannys1

I will say mine came in at Â£206...i guess thats something to do with the extra P&P and then another few quid for something else?

Might be worth updating the group buy title price to that though John..


----------



## OKDESIGNS

Got mine today.

They look excellent.

Set of front disks and pads came in at Â£123

I will report my finding, hope they are better then OEM :lol:


----------



## John-H

HighTT said:


> John - My sets of Xtreme pads arrived this morning .... thanks very much
> for organising this group buy ; it's just such a pity that you missed out on it yourself :lol:  :wink:


Do you want the roses going over first or the Peonies? :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## John-H

dannys1 said:


> I will say mine came in at Â£206...i guess thats something to do with the extra P&P and then another few quid for something else?
> 
> Might be worth updating the group buy title price to that though John..


I left it without the postage as that varies and won't apply if you're in the area and pick up - it is added in red just under the price total. I'll check though as I thought VAT was already included in the postage.


----------



## John-H

Could jar and gawainTT check their inbox please? - I don't think email notifications for replies to PMs have been getting through.


----------



## liffy99

Is this group buy still acive ?
I've PM'd but not heard anything yet.
Cheers


----------



## liffy99

Anyone ?


----------



## Hark

Have you pmed John. If not phone GSF http://www.gsfcarparts.com/

They were the ones supplying and quote group buy +tell them what you want.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## John-H

liffy99 said:


> Is this group buy still acive ?
> I've PM'd but not heard anything yet.
> Cheers


Hi,

I've not had a PM from you I think but I have from someone else - or is that you too under a different name?

The latest I know is that Mintex have dropped the Xtreme brand due to various technical marketing reasons but that they are soon going to fill the hole left by the Xtremes with an equivalent product that will cover the TT as well as develop and extend the range with further race and trackday materials too. I can't say more than that at the moment.

In the mean time there are still a few sets of Xtreme pads available from GSF through the group buy. There's also no problem with the discs. So business as usual at the moment. If you want product then let me know your details via PM and I'll sort things out with GSF.

Cheers,

John


----------



## essexalan

John,

You have PM.

Alan


----------



## Hairy_J

Hi John,

You have another PM! 
Is this still running? 
I'm after a full set brake pads and discs for 225TTC.

I've managed to leave it until the last few mm of brake pad so am now in a hurry for them.... 

Cheers
Hairy_J


----------



## denTTed

John,

Tried to pm you but keep getting debug error, if you have no pm let me know. Or you may have several from me.


----------



## GARYMENACE

Hi i am interested in getting this offer for the discs and pads all round for the tt 225.
What details do you need and what pads are they supplying with deal is it still the extremes?

i have tried to PM but get a debug error message? I want to get this offer but just need contact details or details of how to order.


----------



## T7 BNW

Is this deal still running?

Are the Brembo/zimmermans what every one on here would recommend.

I need full disks and brake pads all round. am i right in saying thats going to cost me £187.28 inc delivery and VAT?

Are these aftermarket better disks and pads or are these the OEM ones that come with the Audi? Obviously i have had the car remapped and i am running somewhere between 260-280 Bhp. Because of this i am presuming i need slightly better brakes and disks than the OEM ones? Or am i wrong?

All advice welcomed!

Ben


----------



## John-H

As explained in the information at the begining of the thread in more detail - these discs are OEM standard vented discs of standard size made to exactly the same Audi specification but far cheaper. These are still available if you want them.

As for the pads; the Mintex Xtreme which gave you uprated braking performance with a higher coefficient of friction and a higher temperature range - so no fade - are no longer available. It was the pads that gave you a performance advantage.

Alternative pads, of similar uprated performance, are not available in this group buy's price bracket. You'll have to pay considerabley more at the moment. Current possibilities for similar performance are Mintex M1144 competition pads or Ferodo DS2500 etc.


----------



## foxie

Can you still get hold of these ?

fancy updating what you can and can't get with prices ? as my brakes are due a change 

cheers


----------



## KammyTT

me to john, my pads are done already lol.

let me know, whats gsf`s number again?

cheers


----------



## enzo200500

GSF here.....http://www.gsfcarparts.com/


----------



## goslings

looking through the thread the price changed from the star t
TT, V6, 3.2L front discs + pads 
discs started off at 110ukp and then later are now 89ukp
What is the total now ?
Ian


----------



## goslings

Can some tell me if the Mintex Xtreme pads are no longer available for 3.2 V6 DSG TT roadster 2003 would these be an alternative 
EBC Brake pads Audi TT Coupe / Roadster 3.2 2003-2006 EBC Red Stuff Pads - Front (DP31035C) from 
http://ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/p1183489.htm ?
Searching around I've found 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... a5fbf3092a
I'm a (8N4) these are 8N9 & 3 - boo - or will they do ? 
thanks 
Ian


----------



## John-H

goslings said:


> Can some tell me if the Mintex Xtreme pads are no longer available for 3.2 V6 DSG TT roadster 2003 would these be an alternative
> EBC Brake pads Audi TT Coupe / Roadster 3.2 2003-2006 EBC Red Stuff Pads - Front (DP31035C) from
> http://ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/p1183489.htm ?
> Searching around I've found
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... a5fbf3092a
> I'm a (8N4) these are 8N9 & 3 - boo - or will they do ?
> thanks
> Ian


Mintex Xtreme never were available for the front brakes on a 3.2 but they were for the rear. The ones available now for the front in the group buy are Textar pads which are made by the same manufacturing group as Mintex and are the same performance as Audi standard.

Those Mintex pads on eBay you've found are just standard pads - they should perform similarly to standard Audi pads.

EBC don't have a good reputation on here. They originally stated their Red Stuff pads were suitable for track use but when someone had them fail on track they denied they were for track use. Similarly their Green Stuff pads were originally offered for the TT but they later said they were not suitable for the more powerful engines - in other words they've back-treacked on the original claims. I've heard of other problems too and personally wouldn't trust them for performance use.

Here are the Red Stuffs after a track day:










If you want performance pads then unfortunately you'll have to pay a higher price for Mintex M1144 or Ferodo DS2500 etc.


----------



## goslings

many thanks john
Pads images look a bit scary.
I've always felt that the brakes on my 3.2 were never really up to the performace of the car, wveb with new pads
I have to change front discs so I was hoping to get a better pad for the fronts 
Any recommendation as to where to get mintex M1144 or ferrando DS2500 for the 3.2?
Is it best to give chassis number to nail exectly the right ones
cheers

Can you ckeck your PM John - thanks 
I need to order these t arrive beofre next friday 
:-| thanks
Ian


----------



## robby

Hi John
is it ok to call into a local GSF and mention this offer?


----------



## goslings

John 
any chance you can check your pm (message from 17 jan) need them before thursday 29 jan
cheers
Ian


----------



## rico

John,
You have PM.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## goslings

goslings said:


> Can you ckeck your PM John - thanks
> I need to order these t arrive beofre next friday
> :-| thanks
> Ian


Discs & pad arrived well in time and fitted last friday 
bedding in nicely - snow is good as limits any heavy braking


----------



## John-H

Excellent! - Glad to be of service :wink:


----------



## pauldredge

this group buy still all going yeah?


----------



## John-H

pauldredge said:


> this group buy still all going yeah?


As it says at the top


----------



## Trev TT

'Im in thed market for new pads and disks all round for my Mrk 1 225, was under the impression grooved/drilled were the best to go for. but after reading some stuff on here I realy dont know what to get. want a decent spec . i like the look of the drilled disks, but realy where brakes are concered, i want to stop quicker than i want to look good. can ya still get hold of the green pads to, again told there the best? any up to date info wopuld be appreciated. cheers TW


----------



## John-H

EBC Green Stuff pads are not now recommended for the TT - they used to be(!) but EBC backtracked on what they said they were capable of - like when they suddenly started saying that Red Stuff are not suitable for track use. Personally, I wouldn't buy any EBC products.

If you want quality competition performance pads then Mintex M1144 or Ferodo DS2500 are the entry level for competition and are good for use on the public road as they don't have warm up time issues.

Drilling holes in a standard size disc reduces the metal mass and of course the disc doesn't get any bigger (!), so it reduces performance and causes problems with fade and cracking etc. Fitting bigger discs gives you more swept surface area and more torque and is the way to go to improve the performance of discs. You can get away with drilling some holes in a larger disc, as being so much larger they don't suffer so much from loss of area and mass compared to standard - they are expensive though.


----------



## Trev TT

thanks for the advice, My garage guy told me that drilled /grooved disks give off less brake dust onto the alloy! so they stay cleaner longer. any stock in this statement?


----------



## John-H

Trev Williams said:


> thanks for the advice, My garage guy told me that drilled /grooved disks give off less brake dust onto the alloy! so they stay cleaner longer. any stock in this statement?


I can't see how that would be the case as the uneven surface is more likely to wear the pads out quicker - as evidenced by the increased level of vibration and noise.

I tried some Black Diamond grooved and drilled discs once (a mistake!) on my Escort RS2000 and remember the holes continually filling up with dust, which told me there was no airflow through the holes. The worn hole edges told me that loose pad material was getting trapped there and wearing the disc and I've no doubt the pad. The cracking around the holes is also not good for reliability.

If you want less dust then different pad material has the biggest effect. Mintex Xtreme, for example, gave off far less dust than the standard Audi pad. The Audi pad produced a black dust that stuck to the wheels and had to be scrubbed off in the wash. The Mintex Xtreme produced a light grey dust that was less visible and could mostly be jet washed off. Sadly you can no longer get Mintex Xtreme - but the M1144 pad is a similar formulation, so might be similar in terms of dust. If you keep your wheels waxed this helps too.


----------



## Testarossa

Have you made any progress on my pm mate ?


----------



## Wolf_uk

Hey

Just to confirm the price for a full set of pads and discs is still £177.33? I'm getting 4rings round next week to change my cambelt and they said they would look to see if my breaks needed changing as the waring light is on. but the price they have quoted is far to high so I was thinking about getting these.


----------



## John-H

Total = £177.33 inclusive of VAT for a full set for a 225 for the parts. Delivery for this weight would be £16 on top. I do try to keep the first post up to date :wink:


----------



## Wolf_uk

PM sent!


----------



## John-H

Wolf_uk said:


> PM sent!


All actioned now and you have PM


----------



## shand

Hi John-H i dont suppose you have heard any news about my order :-(


----------



## John-H

shand said:


> Hi John-H i dont suppose you have heard any news about my order :-(


After I spoke to James and sent you a PM it was being sorted as far as I knew but with the hold up having been trying to find cheap shipping to the Channel Islands. Have you spoken to James yourself and placed the order yet? You did get my PM didn't you?


----------



## shand

Sorry John-H i keep forgeting to check Pm's in here. i Will give hime a ring on Tuesday as i am sure it cant be to had to post to channel Islands i am used to paying a bit more more on posteage livin here lol


----------



## Wolf_uk

PM sent -

EDIT MADE BY JAME ON FRONT PAGE OF THIS THREAD


----------



## S&amp;S

Ok just to clear things up for £177.33 we are getting a full set of standard discs and standard pads for a MK1 225 correct? Oh and i live near a gsf can we collect?


----------



## John-H

At the moment, for a Mk1 225 Quattro, the Total = £195.33 inclusive of VAT plus delivery -

Note: Delivery charges are additional: >25kg £16+ VAT, <25kg £8 + VAT, or less - confirm when ordering. For a full set, this is borderline between the two weight charges so depends on available packaging. All efforts will be made to minimise carrier charges.

As this group buy has been going for a long time there have been a few changes as we've gone along, so posts reflect a potted history but I always keep the information at the top of the thread in the first post accurate as soon as I find out about any changes or errors - so always check there.

The orders are placed through one branch to get the discount, so that's why postage is necessary.


----------



## goslings

John-H pm sent 31 may 09


----------



## John-H

goslings said:


> John-H pm sent 31 may 09


PM replied to 31 May 09 and email to GSF - lucky I turned my computer on when I get home! We'll see what we can do to get this dispatched quick


----------



## Gone

Hi - is this group buy still ongoing as I need discs and pads all round! :x

I'd like the Brembo/Zimmerman discs

For the pads I plan on Mintex M1144 - what's the best/ckeapest source of these?

This will be my first group buy, how does the system work? :?

EDIT - PM sent to John H


----------



## Fatrich

John

ordered the disc's and pads

many thanks

richard


----------



## John-H

No problem Richard


----------



## DeanoUK

Thanks for the heads up from SVStu on the forum regarding this link.

Will PM now.


----------



## vince007

John,

Is this Group buy still available? If so how to I make an order?

Thanks


----------



## John-H

vince007 said:


> John,
> 
> Is this Group buy still available? If so how to I make an order?
> 
> Thanks


You need to read the first post - full instructions there :wink:


----------



## vince007

John - I have sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## bainsyboy

might be a daft question but my front discs need replacing, east kent audi have quoted me £353 inc to fit new discs and pads, I have no mods so is it worth going the whole hog and having performance discs and pads fitted on all corners or just have the fronts done with bog standard discs and pads? 
What Discs would people reccomend as the list seems to be endless?


----------



## John-H

If you limit disc replacements to the standard size that will fit in the existing calipers then there is little advantage and plenty of disadvantage to the "upgrades" offered which are mainly cosmetic and a marketing ploy to look different. The grooves and drillings lose thermal mass from the disc so it heats up quicker and can add stress points which induce cracking. They are also noisey and wear your pads out quicker. They also cost you more. Grooves and drillings are meant to allow the pads to "gas" when at extremes of temperature but (a) modern pads don't tend to do this and (b) it's best to keep temperatures low by maintaining mass. The grooves and drillings do not aid cooling as evidenced by the holes blocking up with dust i.e. little airflow in axial direction.

New standard discs, replacing worn thin discs, will always give you the best improvement in the degraded standard set up, of resistance to fade by keeping temperatures low, by restoring lost thermal mass.

In the standard configuration better pads with a higher coefficient of friction and higher temperature range will give you a useful performance improvement.

It's only when you upgrade to larger discs with more thermal capacity, greater cooled surface area and torque moment that you provide a genuine advantage with a disc upgrade.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers John for that think ill stick with the bog standard Audi set up then although dont fancy paying the stealers prices :?


----------



## John-H

Well you can get the discs much cheaper than the dealer through this group buy - just send me your details as outlined in the first post and we can get them posted out to you.


----------



## mateus75

PM sent re Front Discs and Pads for MK1 TTC 225 Quattro pads


----------



## a19arf

John i,ve sent you a pm cheers


----------



## tariqnihad

Are the Brembo front disc 09.7880.11 different than the 09.7880.75 and how so? which is better or recommended? and are both available?


----------



## cookie

Thanks to John for sorting this out saved me some money! Just wish id seen this before i had got my front discs.

Thanks James at GSF for sorting me out 

Just realized this week that i have a GSF 2mile down road from me in Leeds too :mrgreen:


----------



## mellymel

Ditto that cookie, john is the absolute man, I saved about £300 -£400 from my local dealer extortionate price of over £800 for front discs, brakes and fitting.


----------



## Dance171

you have a PM john i have the cash ready


----------



## Dance171

Just ordered mine  james was very helpful


----------



## ScoTTish

PM on Monday, Reply on Tuesday and Parts here today (Wednesday)

Cracking job, thanks John (and James from GSF)

Will be fitted next Tuesday - so going easy till then.

One point to note is the rear disks and pads are Jurid - not sure if these are better than the Zimmerman/Torex combo that is advertised. From what I can tell from a quick search they get a really good name and are OEM on a lot of German cars.

Thanks again...


----------



## John-H

IainJB said:


> PM on Monday, Reply on Tuesday and Parts here today (Wednesday)
> 
> Cracking job, thanks John (and James from GSF)
> 
> Will be fitted next Tuesday - so going easy till then.
> 
> One point to note is the rear disks and pads are Jurid - not sure if these are better than the Zimmerman/Torex combo that is advertised. From what I can tell from a quick search they get a really good name and are OEM on a lot of German cars.
> 
> Thanks again...


I'll ask James about the jurid. They do have a good name but I wasn't aware they were being substituted. All pads must these days meet EU regulation 90 which ensures performance standards meet or exceed manufacturer's requirements, so you can't go wrong for standard pads but I would ensure buying a good make for quality and consistency.


----------



## lazerjules

Ordered my front and back pads with James on Monday also ordered cabin and air filter at the same time, recieved on Tuesday. GSF have excellent service.

Thanks for your help John.


----------



## John-H

John-H said:


> IainJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM on Monday, Reply on Tuesday and Parts here today (Wednesday)
> 
> Cracking job, thanks John (and James from GSF)
> 
> Will be fitted next Tuesday - so going easy till then.
> 
> One point to note is the rear disks and pads are Jurid - not sure if these are better than the Zimmerman/Torex combo that is advertised. From what I can tell from a quick search they get a really good name and are OEM on a lot of German cars.
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask James about the jurid. They do have a good name but I wasn't aware they were being substituted. All pads must these days meet EU regulation 90 which ensures performance standards meet or exceed manufacturer's requirements, so you can't go wrong for standard pads but I would ensure buying a good make for quality and consistency.
Click to expand...

Ah - it's only the rear discs from Jurid as Zimmerman can't supply at the moment but will be back in as soon as they are available. The pads are still TEXTAR.


----------



## Smeds

I need rear pads for my 180, are they same as the 225?


----------



## John-H

Yes


----------



## phope

Can I confirm that Mintex 1377 pads are those suitable for the rear discs for a 2003 225 Quattro?


----------



## John-H

phope said:


> Can I confirm that Mintex 1377 pads are those suitable for the rear discs for a 2003 225 Quattro?


Hi Peter,

The Mintex Xtreme pad part number was MDB1377X for all Mk1 TT rear pads and it was the X at the end that was the Xtreme variant from standard so yes. Be careful about counterfeits on eBay but genuine Mintex are a good quality pad.


----------



## brucey1985

Hey guys,

Probably sounding like a numpty. I like the look of the brakes with the red showing. What is this? The calliper?

I'm looking at getting in on this deal but just wanted to know if there is any red showing. Sorry for lack of words and info!!

If not then what can i buy which will have that showing and fit with this deal

Carl


----------



## xan173

Hi,

I need a full set of discs and pads for a 225 TTC Mk1. I have seen that I could buy the mintex brake boxes on ebay with a combined cost of about £150 for front and rears including p&p. So as a n00b, I'd appreciate it if someone could explain if the group buy spec parts is going to give better performance / longevity / less dust etc or is it bling brands?

Honest question, not meant to be contentious. Just want to understand if I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth.

Also, which GSF branch?


----------



## John-H

It's a fair question which I've asked myself of Mintex directly. The answer is firstly, be careful that the box sets offered are genuine and not fake. Mintex have told me that there have been some problems with their famous branding being copied. Secondly, the Mintex pads in the genuine box sets are good quality like you would expect of Mintex but that the discs are not made by Mintex and are included for marketing reasons - to be able to sell a complete retail box solution. The cast iron used in the discs is not as good a quality as Brembo or Zimmerman. Brembo own their own foundarys, so the quality control goes from the raw ingredients right through to the final machining and treatment operations. They make over 30 million rotors per year and supply over 30 OEMs. The German Zimmerman are not as big but supply Audi amongst others and are also of high quality. Mintex say that there is nothing wrong with the discs in their box sets, after all there is a legal requirement of EU Regulation 90 which requires that all replacement brake parts perform within +/-15% of original specification but the Brembo or Zimmerman rotors are of better quality, however, which is more likely to out perform in terms of resilience to heavy use and longevity.


----------



## xan173

Bloody good answer John, thanks.


----------



## appy1968

is this group buy still running?


----------



## John-H

Eye :wink:


----------



## appy1968

Thanks John, got my MOT Saturday and not sure if my Disc's are on lower limit of 22mm. So will PM you if I need to buy a set of Pads and Discs.


----------



## kite

PM'ed


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for organising John 

And excellent service from GSF! I spoke with the yesterday and discs and pads arrived this morning already. So I'm off to get them fitted


----------



## kite

got round to ordering mine yesterday and they were delivered first thing this morning.
Thanks John for organising the GB, what a great discount over RRP


----------



## John-H

No problem


----------



## kite

Just fitted both sides on the front.
I found if you took the top bolt out of the caliper carrier the disc would wriggle out.
I broke the screw holding the disc on one side , it broke neatly, flush with the hub
Thanks for the instructions and torque figures John.
All done in around 2hrs without rushing.


----------



## John-H

kite said:


> Just fitted both sides on the front.
> I found if you took the top bolt out of the caliper carrier the disc would wriggle out.
> I broke the screw holding the disc on one side , it broke neatly, flush with the hub
> Thanks for the instructions and torque figures John.
> All done in around 2hrs without rushing.


I've had to drill them out and tap a new thread for those screws when they rust up. Banging in a well fitting screwdriver with a hammer often loosens them if you have not got an impact wrench. They are only there to keep the bolt holes lined up - the disc is of course clamped by the wheel. Some Copaslip on the threads of the new screw is a good idea.


----------



## kite

It was an impact driver which broke the screw.
I did coppaslip the one I replaced
The new discs do look good through the wheel....


----------



## bonzobadboy

Just ordered new set of front pads and discs for the 225 will be here in the morning also ordered a new bosch oem maf at the same time only cost £45 plus £25 surcharge which i get back when i return the old one . total £195 inc delivery way cheaper than anywhere else ive contacted brilliant 

cheers John for all the info on the brakes will post results when fitted

cheers
chris


----------



## stewram

Just want to say a big thank you to John-H and James at GSF. Got my new discs and pads today - ready for a weekend of putting them on the car 

And thanks for all the extra info John - very handy indeed.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: .... Is this buy still going?

If so has there been any change to the prices because of the VAT increase :evil:


----------



## John-H

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: .... Is this buy still going?
> 
> If so has there been any change to the prices because of the VAT increase :evil:


Thanks for bringing that to my attention - Yes it's still going - I had changed the figures to include the new 20% rate but somehow my edit didn't get saved - I definitely remember doing it - don't know what happened there. Luckily I'd also included the revised figures on the email I send to GSF so it wasn't too painfull updating it again. The list is now correct.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

John-H said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: BUMP :roll: .... Is this buy still going?
> 
> If so has there been any change to the prices because of the VAT increase :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for bringing that to my attention - Yes it's still going - I had changed the figures to include the new 20% rate but somehow my edit didn't get saved - I definitely remember doing it - don't know what happened there. Luckily I'd also included the revised figures on the email I send to GSF so it wasn't too painfull updating it again. The list is now correct.
Click to expand...

Cheers John... PM sent


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Big thanks to John-H and James at GSF.

PM'd John on Wednesday, Spoke with James Yesterday... box of goodies arrived this morning [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Another big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for this deal. Just got my discs/pads all round for my 225C. Excellent!


----------



## Cieran88

hey how much for discs and pads all round ?


----------



## John-H

It's on the first post :wink:


----------



## Cieran88

£203 for brembo discs and mintex pads  cracking deal any chance of having red stuff pads for a bit extra or do you not do that and if not how much for just discs ?

thanks cieran


----------



## John-H

The pads are TEXTAR which are from the same TMD friction group as Mintex but the Mintex Xtreme are no longer available. We've only got the items listed on the discount deal as concentrating on these one things keeps the numbers up and makes the discount possible, so we don't do EBC which personally I wouldn't fit. Just add up the prices of the individual items from the list and send a PM with your details and requirements as explained in the first post. I can't be too specific about the shipping cost as it depends on packaging and weight but is one of the two prices there.


----------



## Dublove

Are the 225 disks/pads/breaks suitable for the Audi TT 180 bhp!


----------



## Gforce

Thanks to john and James pleasure to speak to and cracking deal
big thumbs up!!!


----------



## maxamus007

This for mk1 only?


----------



## Gforce

Hi just a quick question i received my package today and when Iv oped it it had the following 
Jurid front discs and Zimmerman rear with jurid pads front and Brembo pads rear? Is this set up of the same quality as the Brembo front Zimmerman rear and textar pads?
James did say brembo fronts on the phone? Guess there was a stock issue or something


----------



## liffy99

Got a load of these, and very quick service from GSF. However although the V6 discs were Zimmerman, the pads were Jurid, and the fronts have no brake wear sensor wires.


----------



## John-H

That shouldn't have happened. I'll get onto GSF on Monday if that's OK as I'm on the EvenTT11 cruise etc. this weekend.


----------



## John-H

liffy99 said:


> Got a load of these, and very quick service from GSF. However although the V6 discs were Zimmerman, the pads were Jurid, and the fronts have no brake wear sensor wires.


I know you'd sorted things with GSF but I'd not reported back on the thread - so for anyone else:

First issue:
GSF are no longer able to supply TEXTAR pads due to commercial issues but are offering Brembo, and as a backup; Jurid pads if Brembo are in short supply. Both these are well known makes and in any case all pads have to conform to EU R90 regulations which ensure that they meet or exceed OEM standards for wear, friction, temperature etc. We are only dealing with OEM standard specification pads after all now - not competition pads, so this shouldn't be an issue.

Second issue:
V6 TT pads don't have wear sensors embedded into the pads like for the 180/225 TT pads from Audi. There is a wear sensor but it is a separate part that clips into the pad. This part is available from Audi - P/N: 1J0 615 121 - It is possible to re-use the old one if the sensor has not been worn away. The 180/225 pads do come with the embedded wear sensor but some early TTs do not use them - in which case just cut it off before fitting.

I'm going to update the first post in the thread with the new information and also remove the Mintex Xtreme title, to save confusion, as Mintex have confirmed they are not going to be bringing out a discounted competition pad to replace it. The Xtremes were based on their M1144 competition pad which is very good but at about three times the price and without a subsidised price reduction from Mintex, GSF would not have the volume of sales in order to provide a further discount.

If you want competition pads which are safe for road use (still high friction when cold) I'd recommend Mintex M1144 or Ferodo DS2500 - but you will be paying a much higher price.


----------



## NaughTTy

Hi John,

Just to say thanks for your help, James called me this afternoon and discs and pads are being sent out today 

*EDIT - ... and they arrived this morning - Great Service! 

For info, I received Jurid pads for my 225 along with Brembo discs.


----------



## DDcrash

Ordered mine today [smiley=cheers.gif] Well worth it.


----------



## DDcrash

Delivered the following day


----------



## imranbashir_uk

Hi John,

I wasn't sure if I should put this in a PM or just a general reply to this thread as it may benefit others and allow you to get a better deal.

Eurocarparts are currently offering a 30% discount on pads and discs using a discount code (available on their site). They also offer free delivery so that makes the Textar pads for the V6 cheaper from them.

The price of the front discs from GSF is currently £135 + VAT (01/09/11) TTOC members get 10% off that price so the Zimmerman discs for the V6 are cheaper if a TTOC member goes directly to GSF rather then though this group buy, plus you save on postage if you have a local branch.

Is their any haggling you can do to get the price down so the group buy offers a better deal then going direct to GSF for TTOC members and using Eurocarparts for the pads?


----------



## John-H

Thanks. There's no way the Zimmerman Z discs should be cheaper outside of the group buy from another GSF branch.
I need to update the prices and part details on the group buy as they are out of date. This involves reductions on price for some items too. Hang fire for a day or two while I do this.


----------



## RobLE

So, can someone please confirm - overall, where is the best place to purchase 3.2 V6 front discs and pads and which ones are best to keep it OEM?

Is the group buy preferable or, if Eurocarparts is best, does anyone have the link etc? Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## armydan

I am after a full set of discs and pads for a 1999 225, i cant pm you though as i am 'Too new'. Is this offer still running?


----------



## John-H

It is. In this instance you could email me the same info as requested to editor at ttoc.co.uk and I can sort it that way.


----------



## John-H

RobLE said:


> So, can someone please confirm - overall, where is the best place to purchase 3.2 V6 front discs and pads and which ones are best to keep it OEM?
> 
> Is the group buy preferable or, if Eurocarparts is best, does anyone have the link etc? Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


I don't know what Euro Car Parts are charging. GSF have probably corrected the anomaly by now but for a while at least due to a mistake it was actually cheaper, if you just wanted V6 front Zimmerman discs, to order them at your local branch and then apply the 10% TTOC discount (if you are a member) which then matched the group buy price - but you'd save on postage. If you were ordering other parts then the group buy would work out far cheaper anyway despite postage. This was an error on the standard price of the V6 discs only, when they had inadvertently set the retail price equal to the trade price. Normally the group buy price is a special price that easily beats the retail price even with the 10% TTOC discount applied.


----------



## pauljamesbarrow

Hi John

Really keen to take up this offere but for some technical reason i am unable to PM you. Can you sort this out for me so I can send in my order.

Many thanks, Paul


----------



## lazerjules

GSF are unable to supply any of the Brembo product. Seems Jurid is the only stuff left on the menu.

Its a shame but I will be ordering the jurid product shortly.


----------



## Desi

John
You may need to check the discount offered by GSF, I got a quote yesterday from my local branch at Sheffield for 225 front Jurid discs and pads for a total cost of £99.90 inc vat and our TTOC 10% discount, thats a collected price, postage would be on top of that.
Also at present Eurocarparts have an offer on brakes using the code XMASBRAKE30, giving 30% discount, making a total cost for Padgid 225 front discs and pads of £90.30 and with that you get free delivey. I am not sure which are the better, Padgid or Jurid though.

Des


----------



## John-H

This deal is not available at other GSF branches. As far as I know Euro Car Parts bought the Pagid name and are not now the same manufacture as the old Pagid.


----------



## Karlo

Hi John , had a thread sent to me concerning the Zimmerman /Brembo brake discs and pads is the offer still available and what do i need to do to order??

Kind Regards

Karlo


----------



## pauljamesbarrow

I have just seen that with the winter discount code euro car parts are offering paid discs and pads at a comparable price (actually a bit less) than the excellent club deal for my 3.2 and with free delivery. Does anyone have any views on how paid compares to the other premium brands?


----------



## dilleyj

Hi John H

I want to take up this offer, but I am a new user to the forum and the private messaging is telling me that i am not able to send you a private message as i have not been a user for long enough :?

Any chance you could private message me and i can try and reply with my details?

thanks


----------



## John-H

All derails how to order in the first post.


----------



## pauljamesbarrow

John, your info is really helpful. If they are not the same pagid as I used to remember I will steer well clear. Sorry if I have caused any confusion and thank you for saving me from a potentially costly mistake.


----------



## cb1100r

Hi - Although I've been on this forum for about 5 years I'm apparently not yet worthy of PM status - could you please pm me your email/phone number and I'll order a ful set of discs and pads - after 57,000 mile my 3.2 quattro needs some tlc now.

your help will be much appreciated .... cheers.... Glenn


----------



## SteveMaybury

Dropped a PM to John last Friday, the supplier called me yesterday to confirm my order, and the parts have arrived with me today. Top service.

Just need to get them fitted.


----------



## SteveMaybury

Brakes fitted now. Lovely and shiny - going for a wee road test shortly.


----------



## spreggers

Hi John i've just joined and i'm unable to send PM's. I'm looking to order all round discs and pads for my 53plate 3.2 is there any other way of getting my details to you?


----------



## spreggers

Hi John thanks very much for your help!!! New discs and pads were ordered late afternoon and arrived 13.30 the next day!!! Brilliant cheers!!!


----------



## spreggers

Hi Just about 2 fit the pads and discs on my 53 plate 3.2 and was wondering if any1 had the fitting instructions?? Cheers guys!


----------



## yans

SteveMaybury said:


> Brakes fitted now. Lovely and shiny - going for a wee road test shortly.


How was the road test matey?!


----------



## jimmyf

Hi John,

Dropped you a PM today

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## yans

Is this offer still on then John?
Thanks.


----------



## John-H

Yes it's still going. Jimmy, sorry, bit late picking up your PM but you should get a call today


----------



## yans

John-H said:


> Yes it's still going. Jimmy, sorry, bit late picking up your PM but you should get a call today


One more annoying newbie question....are these items considered better than the Audi brakes?
Thanks.


----------



## John-H

The Zimmermann discs are OEM supplier to Audi so the same, the Brembo are an OEM supplier to the motor manufacturers and make the discs to the OEM specification, as are Honeywell and the pads are to OEM specification and OEM suppliers. Basically standard specification, top quality but at a far lower price.

If you want uprated performance the first port of call is the front pads - Mintex M1144 or Ferodo DS2500 but they will be about three times the price.


----------



## yans

Great, thanks for explaining 8)


----------



## jimmyf

Hi John

Called James yesterday. discs delivered today  What more could you ask for 8) Thanks again


----------



## John-H

James is quick but you beat him to the phone this time :lol:


----------



## tommyvalentino

Hello, I sent an email several weeks back and I havent heard anything. Is there an update? Do I need to send the details again?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## John-H

tommyvalentino said:


> Hello, I sent an email several weeks back and I havent heard anything. Is there an update? Do I need to send the details again?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


Appologies Tommy - looks like this somehow didn't get actioned. Usually I pick it up within a day and GSF the same or next day but although I can remember reading your PM and also I thought sent GSF your order it looks like nothing went out. Sorry about that but I've corrected it now so you should hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## TT_Paul

Wow this sounds a bargain TPS wanted £175 inc for front discs/pads 
I'll be getting my order in soon!


----------



## Sickboy

Just ordered some stuff from them, currently only Jurid discs no Brembo's for quite a while. But assures me they're very good or as good as!


----------



## SeedyAre

Did they say roughly how long? weeks vs months? for Brembo's? I just came to this thread to buy full set


----------



## TT_Paul

picked up my set of front discs and pads on thurs for £89 bargain! 
Jurid's but as said previously theyre suppose to be as good as brembo
also brembo dont actually make their own discs/pads! so theyre just rebranded probably Jurids anyway!


----------



## higsta

Hi John. PM sent.


----------



## cannuck

Hi John. PM sent. 
As I mentioned in the PM , can GSF supply the solid rear discs for a 180 quattro?

Cheers
Rich


----------



## John-H

cannuck said:


> Hi John. PM sent.
> As I mentioned in the PM , can GSF supply the solid rear discs for a 180 quattro?
> 
> Cheers
> Rich


Yes they can


----------



## higsta

Hi John,

Did you get my PM?
I sent it about a week ago and haven't heard anything.
I can send the details again if you didn't get it.

Cheers!

Higsta


----------



## John-H

Sorry about that - I've been without broadband for two weeks as some nice people stole the exchange cable! I've had to cope with magazine editing by borrowing computer time and trying to do things on my phone. Apologies if it's somehow got missed in the chaos. Yes, send me the details again if you would.

Cheers,
John


----------



## higsta

Hi John,

no worries.
I have sent you a PM again but not convinced it went - no sign of it in my sent box.
Do you have an email I can send direct to you?


----------



## tom2018

Got a call today from gsf and ordered them, they should be here around wednesday 

Thanks alot for organising this

Tom


----------



## SeedyAre

Pm'd you John.


----------



## cannuck

Everything arrived as ordered. Top service from the guys at GSF...great prices too  
Thanks again John


----------



## higsta

Hi John,

sorry to bother you but I could really do with some new brakes!
You've obviously not got the PM's I sent you - I don't know why they are not working?
Please can you PM me first? I have managed to reply to people with no bother it just seems to be an issue when I start the PM.
Cheers!


----------



## John-H

higsta said:


> Hi John,
> 
> sorry to bother you but I could really do with some new brakes!
> You've obviously not got the PM's I sent you - I don't know why they are not working?
> Please can you PM me first? I have managed to reply to people with no bother it just seems to be an issue when I start the PM.
> Cheers!


PM sent


----------



## higsta

> higsta wrote:
> Hi John,
> 
> sorry to bother you but I could really do with some new brakes!
> You've obviously not got the PM's I sent you - I don't know why they are not working?
> Please can you PM me first? I have managed to reply to people with no bother it just seems to be an issue when I start the PM.
> Cheers!
> 
> PM sent


Thanks John, I have replied. Hopefully you get it this time!


----------



## frawls

Hi John,

I need new discs and and pads both front and rear for my MK II 2.0tfsi MY 2007. I live in Dublin so I would like to know whether this group buy open to TTOC members in Ireland and are brake discs and pads available for the MK II 2.0 TFSI as all the guys in the posts I read seem to be ordering for the MK I TT.

Kind regards

Frawls


----------



## John-H

frawls said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I need new discs and and pads both front and rear for my MK II 2.0tfsi MY 2007. I live in Dublin so I would like to know whether this group buy open to TTOC members in Ireland and are brake discs and pads available for the MK II 2.0 TFSI as all the guys in the posts I read seem to be ordering for the MK I TT.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Frawls


The postage can be a problem but there are ways round this. We've not sourced Mk2 parts before but I'll ask the question


----------



## mark_1423

I have send u a pm John thanks mark


----------



## donss

Hi John:

Just sent you a pm re. F&R discs & Pads ans rear calipers....
Cheers

Don S.


----------



## TTDino

Hi John

I would like to order some parts but I cannot send you a PM - probably because I am just a lurker! 

Is there any other way to participate ?

Thanks


----------



## TTDino

TTDino said:


> Hi John
> 
> I would like to order some parts but I cannot send you a PM - probably because I am just a lurker!
> 
> Is there any other way to participate ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi John tried to PM you but couldnt send a PM??

I am looking for new front discs and pads for my 3.2 can you PM me ?


----------



## bluush

rear disks and pads arrived this morning great service and keen prices, well done John for all the organising.

PM'd John @ 08:15 Thursday with the inital order
Phone Call from GSF @ 11:30 Thursday for payment details
Arrived with me @ 13:00 Friday.

Cant complain about that for prompt service, wish the rest of GB PLC was like this !!


----------



## John-H

We aim to please! (an old firing squad joke there :wink: )


----------



## Naresh

Is this group buy still active?


----------



## TTMBTT

Naresh said:


> Is this group buy still active?


Almost certain it is, but to be sure p.m. JOHN-H.


----------



## mazzb

Hi all, just had new discs n' pads all round through the group buy. GSF were brilliant and I got next day delivery. Would like to say a big thank you to John for organising such a good deal.

Sent from my MZ604 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kayone

Just had Front Jurid Pads & Discs delivered - next day. Pleased with service - will soon get around to having them fitted


----------



## Skypeter

Hi 
Price for sports/drill disc & brakes shoes for front and rear Audi tt roadster 1999 225bhp quad


----------



## John-H

> These discs are to the same dimensional drawings etc. as the Audi parts but they are a lot cheaper. They are also not drilled or grooved like many aftermarket, so called performance discs. Drilled and grooved discs in the standard diameter and size have less metal due to it being machined away and therefore less thermal mass. In comparison, under heavy braking they will rise in temperature quicker than with standard plain discs that have more metal to store the heat. Drillings do not provide extra cooling due to the direction of airflow - the holes block up with dust. Drilled and grooved discs in the standard size of disc are largely a marketing excercise. For performance - stick with standard plain vented discs with corresponding lower peak temperatures and greater reliability.


----------



## Guzi

Hi John
is this still open?

thanks


----------



## ryanmtt

Guzi said:


> Hi John
> is this still open?
> 
> thanks


+1 Is this group buy still available very interested if it is


----------



## Guzi

it is mate, email John H with your details and he'll be in touch.


----------



## ryanmtt

Guzi said:


> it is mate, email John H with your details and he'll be in touch.


Will do thankyou


----------



## Borisp

PM sent John for Discs request - Hopefully these are still available.


----------



## alan123

Looking to contact John-H with a view to ordering replacement rear discs and pads for my 3.2 mk 1.
Only running into a few technical problems, I cant find an email address for John, and think due
to me being new to the forum I cant PM him either.
If somone could pass on my request or email that would be great thanks alan


----------



## RazMan

alan123 said:


> Looking to contact John-H with a view to ordering replacement rear discs and pads for my 3.2 mk 1.
> Only running into a few technical problems, I cant find an email address for John, and think due
> to me being new to the forum I cant PM him either.
> If somone could pass on my request or email that would be great thanks alan


Ditto - I need to get a pair of rear discs by the weekend so any contact details would be appreciated


----------



## bobott

Hi All,

Looks like quite a few of you guys went for this great looking offer.

I just wondered if there were any performance feedback from the products after they were fitted?

Did anyone in Essex take up the offer and did you find a good local fitter?


----------



## sonicTT

alan123 said:


> Looking to contact John-H with a view to ordering replacement rear discs and pads for my 3.2 mk 1.
> Only running into a few technical problems, I cant find an email address for John, and think due
> to me being new to the forum I cant PM him either.
> If somone could pass on my request or email that would be great thanks alan


+1, Cant pm yet. Any contact details would be appreciated...


----------



## Gone

Interesting day fitting over the weekend. Car on axle stands, rear brakes stripped, opened box to find two pairs of front discs.

GSF were brilliant and the right parts were sent out within the hour from the local branch.

All as it should be


----------



## John-H

Gone Ape said:


> Interesting day fitting over the weekend. Car on axle stands, rear brakes stripped, opened box to find two pairs of front discs.
> 
> GSF were brilliant and the right parts were sent out within the hour from the local branch.
> 
> All as it should be


Woops - but good recovery!


----------



## 2Old4This

Whebsite says you opened a new store in Harlow. Can I get the group buy price in store?


----------



## John-H

The group buy works through one branch in order to get the volume to justify the discount. Spread amongst branches it doesn't work.


----------



## 2Old4This

Cool. I just need some to help confirm that's the problem before buying. Will take it to a garage then order from you guys. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Valueman

As a new member, can't PM you. Please let me know how to contact you. thanks


----------



## TT225lover

I'm after discs + pads all round for a 225, what's price of cheapest ones please? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover

whanab said:


> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after discs + pads all round for a 225, what's price of cheapest ones please? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1.8T 225
Pagid Front Pads - TT Mk1 1.8T with wear indic £26.39 inc vat
Pagid Rear Pads - TT Mk1 All £12.60 inc vat
Pagid Front Discs Pair - 312mm - TT Mk1 All £59.99 inc vat
Pagid Rear Discs Solid Pair - 239mm - TT Mk1 150/180 £35.99 inc vat
Pagid Rear Discs Vented Pair - 256mm - TT Mk1 225/240/V6 £53.99 inc vat

Thanks alot for info, are these good brake pads + discs then and will they last a long time if car is drove not too often and not thrashed? I don't know about brakes! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

TT225lover said:


> I'm after discs + pads all round for a 225, what's price of cheapest ones please? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean - all the prices are on the first post - just add up the parts you need.

Valueman - check you PMs.


----------



## bigbison

would watch gsf brakes poor quality warp easy with any spirited driving i would nt use again


----------



## John-H

bigbison said:


> would watch gsf brakes poor quality warp easy with any spirited driving i would nt use again


You should know that Jurid Honeywell Brembo Zimmerman are some of the biggest names in the business and supply this same product to to car manufacturers. In the case of the V6 TT front discs, for example, GSF had a difficult contractual hurdle to overcome to supply because Audi had been the exclusive customer under licence.


----------



## bigbison

John-H said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> would watch gsf brakes poor quality warp easy with any spirited driving i would nt use again
> 
> 
> 
> You should know that Jurid Honeywell Brembo Zimmerman are some of the biggest names in the business and supply this same product to to car manufacturers. In the case of the V6 TT front discs, for example, GSF had a difficult contractual hurdle to overcome to supply because Audi had been the exclusive customer under licence.
Click to expand...

i know all about names i am talking from experience fact !


----------



## John-H

Can you name the exact product you had a problem with and was this for your TT?


----------



## bigbison

yes it was on my tt, ive tried most of them , genuine discs for me you get what u pay for and a certain brand of pad and fluid .


----------



## Trouble4

bigbison said:


> yes it was on my tt, ive tried most of them , genuine discs for me you get what u pay for and a certain brand of pad and fluid .


throw a couple of my 2 cents in: have a 03' VW VR6 MKIV OEM pads when I bought it new I knew was not going to Mod till after I was done with my TT Q MKI 02' (well your never done lol)

So the rotors and OEM pads on the VW lasted 110,000 Miles crazy and since I am still modding the TT I just bought OEM

moral is .... it is a crap shoot..... usually buy expensive rotors and brake pads as well as tires that little extra could save a Life more then not a Family Member / friend .... now I will not take a chance on that.... So, I will believe neither will Audi/VW and their Family of suppliers.....  thus the high standards......


----------



## TT225lover

pagid brakes are they any good as got a good price on them for my discs and pads + fitting today!???
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

bigbison said:


> yes it was on my tt, ive tried most of them , genuine discs for me you get what u pay for and a certain brand of pad and fluid .


Youve not bought anything from this group buy before so I don't know which discs you are referring to but the discs selected here are made by OEM suppliers to Audi amongst other manufactures.



TT225lover said:


> pagid brakes are they any good as got a good price on them for my discs and pads + fitting today!???
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Pagid brand name was bought by EuroCarParts I believe so is not the Pagid of old.


----------



## TT225lover

So should be good brakes then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbison

hello mr winner ive used gsf stuff before as a good friend of mine was a manager before he moved on to bigger and better things if there made by the oe suppliers why are they lower quality ? and dont last as long and dont brake as well ill let people make there own mind up but i wont use them again
regards bigbison


John-H said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was on my tt, ive tried most of them , genuine discs for me you get what u pay for and a certain brand of pad and fluid .
> 
> 
> 
> Youve not bought anything from this group buy before so I don't know which discs you are referring to but the discs selected here are made by OEM suppliers to Audi amongst other manufactures.
> 
> 
> 
> TT225lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> pagid brakes are they any good as got a good price on them for my discs and pads + fitting today!???
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pagid brand name was bought by EuroCarParts I believe so is not the Pagid of old.
Click to expand...


----------



## John-H

Winner was only a bit of fun some while ago in the last post wins thread - no need to spoil this thread. RIP now I think.


----------



## bigbison

John-H said:


> Winner was only a bit of fun some while ago in the last post wins thread - no need to spoil this thread. RIP now I think.


RIP i dont think .


----------



## nelson76

Hi, I'm just wondering if the group buy offer is still open and if so what the options and prices are for a 3.2 V6 for discs and pads on the front and back.

Cheers, Neil


----------



## John-H

Yes and all in the first post sir


----------



## jamman

bigbison said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner was only a bit of fun some while ago in the last post wins thread - no need to spoil this thread. RIP now I think.
> 
> 
> 
> RIP i dont think .
Click to expand...

Think somebody need to pick all his toys up and GET A LIFE :roll:

Stalker alert John :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

On behalf of "most" of the TTF thanks for your help and "How Tos"


----------



## percolated

So, this seems like a great deal..

Do these come with the wear sensor as well?

(The one that has just alerted me on the dash that they need replacing?)


----------



## bassett

Hi John,

I am interested in the whole TT V6 3.2 replacmeent brake kit as i have just bought one in serious need of replacements but would be interested to know which brands GSF are currently using. I would also if possible like to upgrade to Mintex 1144/ferrodo DS pads on the front as i have had both before and found them to be great fast road pads.

I cant seem to PM you, would you be able to PM me?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## John-H

Hi Adam,

For this group buy and specifically for the V6, GSF are supplying Zimmerman front discs and Jurid pads and for the rear; Jurid discs and pads with the option of Brembo pads and Zimmerman discs (POA). These are all OEM manufacture and in fact the Zimmerman front discs are currently the only manufacturer of these discs and are the only supplier of these parts to Audi.

As regards Mintex M1144 or Ferodo DS2500 pads, we were not able to get enough volume to arange a decent discount and they are not a standard product for GSF so you'd have to source them from elsewhere, such as Camskill or Demon Tweeks etc.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Ady.

Hi John

Thanks for this group buy. All fitted and looking good 8)


----------



## bassett

Hi John, Thanks for the info and PM, i have replied to the email address you provided.
Adam


----------



## bassett

Hi, Just received my TT V6 brakes - not exactly cheap but a great saving so thanks to John for organising the discount as it seems an incredible saving for the proper handed and vented 334mm discs - they weigh a tonne and are absolutely huge.

However can anyone who has also purchased the v6 kit confirm the following:
Did the Jurid front pads have BMW 5 series application on the label? This does worry me that the sticker has been incorrectly applied to the wrong box.



And for one of the front discs the box was open with dirty finger marks - if they dont look damaged should i just keep them or should i check with GSF?


Thanks
Adam


----------



## John-H

I checked with GSF for you and unfortunately it looks like you were sent the wrong pads so they are sending you the correct ones free to you now - with apologies.

As for the disc box being opened - sometimes this may happen if someone checks the contents over the counter and they get returned to stock. Just degrease them which you may need to do anyway as often they have a wax/grease coating to prevent rust in storage. There should be no issue with quality of the actual discs as they will not have been used.


----------



## Royce88

Just received my new brakes and pads for the TT. Excellent service and delivery time. Can't wait to see them on the car!


----------



## mc8008

Hi John-H

Can you let me know how I can get in touch regarding some new discs and pads for my V6.

I cannot PM you mate.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## John-H

Some price and option changes updated to the first post.


----------



## Maribar

Hi John-H,
Is it possible for you to PM me as well? I would like to order a complete set for my TTQ225, if possible from Holland  
It's the same for me I can't PM yet.
Regards,
Bardo


----------



## John-H

I would do but the cost of shipping outside the UK (which GSF are not set up for) is going to cost too much and mean it would be cheaper for you to source them locally. Sorry


----------



## Maribar

Thanks anyway. I don't know which carrier they use ordinarily, but at my job we use DHL and similar. It's then only a check in a different box to go international. I could also have a look to have the parcel picked up. The total set from GSF was actually less than just the two front discs from Audi with a 30% dicount. (and being Dutch and all. . . :wink: )


----------



## ugotmail8

Hi John ... very interested in the group buy. I'm not very good with cars so I need to ask a question first. I have a mk1 225 TT quattro and am I right to say I can only get front ventilated discs but I can get either ventilated or solid rear discs? My next question is do I buy ventilated or solid? I don't do any performance driving - just back and forth to work. Would the car have had ventilated or solid when new? Thanks!


----------



## John-H

Maribar said:


> Thanks anyway. I don't know which carrier they use ordinarily, but at my job we use DHL and similar. It's then only a check in a different box to go international. I could also have a look to have the parcel picked up. The total set from GSF was actually less than just the two front discs from Audi with a 30% dicount. (and being Dutch and all. . . :wink: )


They are a lot less than Audi for sure but do you not have equivalent motor factors over there? I'll ask again as I'm not sure which carrier they use.



ugotmail8 said:


> Hi John ... very interested in the group buy. I'm not very good with cars so I need to ask a question first. I have a mk1 225 TT quattro and am I right to say I can only get front ventilated discs but I can get either ventilated or solid rear discs? My next question is do I buy ventilated or solid? I don't do any performance driving - just back and forth to work. Would the car have had ventilated or solid when new? Thanks!


The answer is to have a look what you have fitted on the rear. The fronts are always ventilated. Ventilated discs are thicker than solid. They go from your registration number to be sure.


----------



## Maribar

Hi John-H,

Actually I found an UK ship-to address. The company I work for is international and I talked to my colleagues in the UK and they can receive and forward the parcel. This would then be a regular shipment for GSF.

We have plenty part shops and what not, but this deal is still about a third cheaper. That third will probably still get spent on the TT though. A new (used) radiator fan module, passenger (right) side lock and right fuel sender. . . :roll:

Cheers,
Bardo


----------



## ugotmail8

Hi John,

Having difficulty sending you a PM. Can you send me a PM with an email address so I can get in touch and take up the offer?

Thanks


----------



## naughts4187

This may be a stupid question but can you source discs and pads for my 3.2 MK2? :roll:


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi interested in a full set of brembo's for a quattro 225 but can't seem to pm you

Please message me so can give you required details


----------



## Barnold

Thanks for this. I got my parts today, less than 2 days after asking about them.

Excellent work. Many thanks.


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi thanks ordered today should be arriving Thursday


----------



## Nadim_m

My brembos turned up yesterday

Many thanks john


----------



## xiphon

Big thanks - all 4 new discs and pads installed, and stopping me on a penny


----------



## John-H

Excellent


----------



## Jem

PM sent


----------



## 31K

Hi John-H, Im trying to send you a PM about getting some of these for my MK1 1.8T Quattro (180).

Im looking to get the brembo front and rear discs and front pads.

Does this include the full front pad set (inside and out)?

I just had the rear pads done today will the brembo rear discs fit these pads or will i be better off buying the rear brembo pads?

Thanks


----------



## John-H

The pads are in am axle set. The replacement discs are the same dimensions a your existing ones. PM sent.


----------



## Ruscle

pm sent  Thanks


----------



## Maribar

Hi John,
Sorry a bit late, but everything worked out great. So thanks a bunch for helping out.
Regards,
Bardo


----------



## John-H

Maribar said:


> Hi John,
> Sorry a bit late, but everything worked out great. So thanks a bunch for helping out.
> Regards,
> Bardo


Glad to help


----------



## Ruscle

Hi John 
Did you get my pm ?


----------



## John-H

Ruscle said:


> Hi John
> Did you get my pm ?


Yes, picked it up too late to do anything with yesterday but you should get a call Monday when they are open. I'll send you details when I get to my PC


----------



## Ruscle

John-H said:


> Ruscle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John
> Did you get my pm ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, picked it up too late to do anything with yesterday but you should get a call Monday when they are open. I'll send you details when I get to my PC
Click to expand...

Thanks  Much Appreciated


----------



## Ruscle

Ordered my brembo's Yesterday ! They have just arrived wahooo  Great service ! cant wait to fit them.

Thanks john and GSF!


----------



## Jem

Ordered the discs and pads through Ashley today. Jurids all round except rear discs are Brembo.

Very competative pricing - this for an MK2.

Thanks John


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Placed an order today for front Brembo discs with Ashley at GSF,cracking price  
Many thanks John.

Nick.


----------



## rgray99c

The discs for the v6 are they exactly the same as manufacture?


----------



## John-H

Yes, they are the same OEM manufacturer, Zimmermann, previously only available through Audi under licence.


----------



## peterm2610

Hi John. I'm in need of some discs and pads but unable to PM currently. Can you contact me so I can pass on my details please. Much appreciated.


----------



## John-H

You have PM


----------



## ihtt

Hi John,

Lost my old forum login from way back (along with old email), can't PM on new user yet. Definitely interested for my 225 mk1, can you pm me and I'll reply.

Many Thanks

ian


----------



## John-H

You have PM


----------



## Hipflyguy

Thanks to John I've now got some nice shiny brembo discs & pads which I fitted at the weekend (with the help of John's instructions) to go with my new tyres, cam belt, water pump, spark plugs..... ready for a 3k mile round trip of Italy next month.

She's almost as good as new... not bad for an old girl.










Thanks John.


----------



## John-H

Mk2 TT brake parts are now included in the special offer at the same discount rate.


----------



## enigma321

Hi John,

Not enough posts from me yet. Can you PM please.


----------



## John-H

I just took delivery of some more brakes and thought it was worth posting up what the disc finish was like. These are the Jurid Honeywell discs and are the standard offering on this group buy at the best price. They now come with complete anti-rust plating and there's no need to degrease before use.


----------



## Black_TT

Full brembos kit for TT 225 for £130?


----------



## NickG

Wow!! Great deal John!!

What are peoples thoughts on Brembo vs Jurid? Worth the extra money or not?


----------



## John-H

£129.55 + VAT for a 225 is for the Jurid option. Brembo has a price premium but are you just buying a name?

Brembo, Zimmerman and Jurid/Honeywell are OEM suppliers so there's no worry about not being as good as original in braking performance. Brembo used to offer a better product edge to aftermarket suppliers with their anti rust edge finish, then Zimmerman produced the plated finish and now Jurid are offering the same plated finish. Brembo and Zimmerman always had a price premium and that's probably down to their name. Jurid were introduced here to give a reliable quality OEM supply when Brembo kept increasing their price. Of late Brembo have reduced their price to stay competitive but that's been at the expense of dropping their anti-rust edge finish. I don't honestly think you can beat the Jurid at the moment for price/finish/performance. V6 owners still only have the Zimmerman front two piece disc option from the one supplier to Audi of this design.


----------



## Abster

Hey John,

Is this group buy still going? shall I pm you?

Thanks Abi


----------



## John-H

It certainly is and you should


----------



## kingjon79

Please could you contact me via PM when you have a second, need to replace warped disks on my V6!

Regards,

Jon


----------



## RooDBwoY

Just had my full set of discs and pads arrive (Jurid) for the 225 and they look very good quality.

Thanks again, John.


----------



## John-H

kingjon79 said:


> Please could you contact me via PM when you have a second, need to replace warped disks on my V6!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jon


You've not picked up the PM I sent you.


----------



## Valandel

Hi John,

Is this still on? Unable to PM as recently joined! picking up a 2003 TT tomorrow :lol: (If its ready!) and she needs disks and pads all-round. Will get some pics up soon!


----------



## TT_LJF

Hi, I'm interested in some new front discs and pads for the 3.2. Are they ally floating discs like the Audi originals? Thanks.


----------



## John-H

They are the same disc supplier to Audi and it's the same original OEM part - not a solid copy.


----------



## Snottie

Pm sent


----------



## TT_LJF

Thanks John, I got your PM but can't reply yet! Apparently I've not participated enough yet! I'm going to see if I can get the existing ones skimmed first but if they'll be too close to the 30mm limit I'll order some. Should know by the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## colly

Guys I need a set of discs all round, but on a really tight budget. Which of these is the cheapest / best value?
PM Sent


----------



## TT_LJF

Hi John, just emailed you to order some Brembo f&r pads for my 3.2 mk1. Cheers!


----------



## Tritium

PM sent with requirements John.

Many thanks
Brian


----------



## John-H

I think I've sorted everyone out. If not please let me know


----------



## TT_LJF

John-H said:


> I think I've sorted everyone out. If not please let me know


Hi John, Ive not heard from you yet re F&r Brembo pads? Thanks.


----------



## Tritium

Well, I have to say fantastic service all round from John and the supplier.
Only pm'd John yesterday afternoon. Supplier rang me today and I'll have the parts by Monday!
Excellent service

Thanks to all.
Brian


----------



## John-H

TT_LJF said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've sorted everyone out. If not please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Ive not heard from you yet re F&r Brembo pads? Thanks.
Click to expand...

I did send you a PM with my email and it seems to have been read but I've not received an email I think. I've re-sent the PM. I'll try and send you an email direct too. I'm on my mobile at the moment so it's tricky keeping up to date.


----------



## TT_LJF

John-H said:


> TT_LJF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've sorted everyone out. If not please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Ive not heard from you yet re F&r Brembo pads? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did send you a PM with my email and it seems to have been read but I've not received an email I think. I've re-sent the PM. I'll try and send you an email direct too. I'm on my mobile at the moment so it's tricky keeping up to date.
Click to expand...

Hi John, thanks for the email yesterday. I'm just waiting for my call from GSF now. I couldn't reply to your PM I'm afraid as I wasn't allowed! Hopefully you got all my details yesterday in the email to sort my order? Thanks a lot.


----------



## TT_LJF

Just received my phone call from GSF. Parts should be with me on Tuesday. Thanks John!


----------



## TT_LJF

However just to let you know that the prices that you have shown do not include VAT, I had to add that to the prices displayed in the first post.  Still saved me money from going to my local GSF though so not complaining, just letting you know he wanted me to point it out!


----------



## John-H

Yes, it does show VAT needs adding (in brackets) and gives an summary for each set example. They always list prices before VAT but it's still a substantial saving on standard pricing - effectively you are getting them at best trade customer discount before delivery cost :wink:

I've added a bit more text to make adding VAT a little more obvious


----------



## TT_LJF

Ah yes so it does I appologise. As I said, it has still saved me a considerable amount of money. So thanks again for arranging such a good deal for the TTOC people!


----------



## John-H

No problem - feedback is good


----------



## bluush

Cheers John, front disks and pads arrived all ok today. Thanks again.


----------



## John-H

Marvelous. Nothing nicer than new brakes


----------



## Sporty tt

Hi John
Is the group buy still going for discs and pads
Looking to replace rear discs and pads ASAP 
Sorry haven't read right through thread do I go through yourself or company

Thanks William


----------



## John-H

Yes it's still running.
Send me a PM with details requested in first post


----------



## maskelyne

Interested to see if the group buy is still running. As a new member unfortunatly cant PM as yet.


----------



## John-H

Yes it is. I've sent you a PM which you should be able to read - just reply to my email


----------



## maskelyne

Thanks John. Be back to you soon.


----------



## maskelyne

Hi Guys

Just an update. Went for Jurid Disc / Pads on the 225. Delivered within a couple of days and fitted at Midland VW.

Couple of hundred miles later, and everything is good.

John, thanks for all your help. Really appreciated.

Now just need to get to the bottom of my inconsistent performance.


----------



## John-H

No problem, glad to help


----------



## kurai.kaze

Hi John.

New member with no access to send PMs yet.

I'm looking for a complete set of front & rear discs/pads for an '07 Mk2 3.2 V6 Quattro.

According to the Fitted Options label I have 1LK on the front & 2EA on the rear.

The front 1LK (340mm) discs look straightforward enough but there seems to be some confusion from various online databases about the rears. The GSF site only offers up 2EE (286mm) for the rear, and says the 310mm 2EA option won't fit. (Audi # 8J0615601A, allegedly)

I'd be grateful if you could send me some options & pricing.

Thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## kurai.kaze

Thanks for forwarding my details, John.

Ash sorted me out with the right stuff & a good deal :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Excellent


----------



## eldiablott

are these offers still on John?


----------



## John-H

Of course


----------



## Godofmaas

Would love to participate within the group buy but for some reason i'm not able to send PM's at this moment...


----------



## Godofmaas

thanks John, note send by email...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Hugo/godofmaas, You now have access to MP & PMs. Thanks for contribution, will get stickers in post in morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## cannuck

Hi John,

Ash has rung and the order is all sorted...thanks once again for keeping this group buy running [smiley=cheers.gif]

Oh and yes, Buildwas and Bridgnorth are lovely areas of the country 

Rich


----------



## John-H

They certainly are Rich


----------



## smiffy1019

Hi John, I would like to get discs/pads allround for my 2004 225 tt quattro. 8)


----------



## John-H

Please send me a PM with:



> * Forum ID:
> 
> * Name
> 
> * Address and postcode (or delivery address if different)
> 
> * Telephone number
> 
> * What you want e.g. Discs + Pads all round for TTR 225 Quattro


Thanks


----------



## AlphaApe

It seems I'm not allowed by the forum to post pm's so I'll have to go public!


*** Private information removed ***

Note. I have only had the car 5 months, my first TT and loving it so far, my previous was an E39 M5 which I also enjoyed on road and track for 7 years. I've had the "Check Brake Pads" amber dashboard light come on. I'm not sure if it's front or rear or just pads or what condition the discs are in or even if it's just the light malfunction, the braking still seems very good, but the M5's standard brakes were nothing to write home about. So I'm plumping for complete replacement. As I did quite a bit of stuff on the M5 I fancy attempting this job myself, any tips/help most appreciated.

Pete Q


----------



## John-H

Please don't post personal details in public. Just request contact and I can PM you an email contact address.


----------



## TTRoper

Hi John

I'm not able to PM yet. Keen to order these. Please can you let me know an email address to contact you.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H

You have PM


----------



## TTRoper

Hi John

Thanks for the PM, can you confirm you got my email?


----------



## eldiablott

hiya John,

wondering if you can help.
im looking for discs only for all four corners. whats the best deal you can do for me for my 225??

many thanks

steve


----------



## John-H

TTRoper said:


> Hi John
> 
> Thanks for the PM, can you confirm you got my email?


Sorry, only just seen your post and no I've not seen an email and I've checked the spam and did a search for your forum registered email if you posted from that - I'll PM you again with my email.



eldiablott said:


> hiya John,
> 
> wondering if you can help.
> im looking for discs only for all four corners. whats the best deal you can do for me for my 225??
> 
> many thanks
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,

The best deal is the one in the first post as it's best trade price. Just add up the individual discs as quoted and add the delivery for the price. PM me with your details if you want to proceed. Thanks


----------



## eldiablott

John-H said:


> TTRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John
> 
> Thanks for the PM, can you confirm you got my email?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, only just seen your post and no I've not seen an email and I've checked the spam and did a search for your forum registered email if you posted from that - I'll PM you again with my email.
> 
> 
> 
> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> hiya John,
> 
> wondering if you can help.
> im looking for discs only for all four corners. whats the best deal you can do for me for my 225??
> 
> many thanks
> 
> steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> The best deal is the one in the first post as it's best trade price. Just add up the individual discs as quoted and add the delivery for the price. PM me with your details if you want to proceed. Thanks
Click to expand...

cheers john.

it states brembo front DISCS vented £33.85.

is this both front discs for that price or one?


----------



## John-H

> FRONT DISCS VENTILATED (ea)... BREMBO (£33.85) or JURID (£27.75) offered


The "(ea)" Is meaning each, so yes that's a single price for a x single disc. These discs are identical left or right until you get to the V6 fronts which are handed.

Pads are sold as a boxed axle set.


----------



## eldiablott

ok thankyou for your help


----------



## TTRoper

My Discs & Pads arrived yesterday so that's a job for the weekend. 

Thanks again John for your organising this group buy and help with ordering!


----------



## enigma321

Hello John,

Not able to send a PM. Can you send me one so I'm able to reply please?


----------



## bekov5

Hi,

Are these still available? I'm looking to replace my discs and pads all round on my V6 Mk1.

Thanks,

Andy.

Edit: I'm also unable to send PM's. Could you send me a PM with the details please


----------



## canolman

Unable to PM  if the offer is still running I'm looking for front discs and pads for a 2004 3.2 V6? Can you PM me to start the ball rolling?
Many thanks


----------



## bekov5

Took delivery of my new discs and pads yesterday.

Communication from John was brilliant. Smooth transaction and speedy delivery. All parts arrived as they should.

Thank you very much for sorting this for me John. Very much appreciated


----------



## Segmant

Hi John

If the offer still on i'd like to get a set of rear Brembo pads + Discs for my MK1 2004 V6, cant PM you as i'm new to the TT forum. Could you PM me?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## John-H

Segmant said:


> Hi John
> 
> If the offer still on i'd like to get a set of rear Brembo pads + Discs for my MK1 2004 V6, cant PM you as i'm new to the TT forum. Could you PM me?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Certainly can Chris


----------



## Walkdontrunn

Can you give a shipping estimate to the USA? 35801 zipcode.
I'm interested in the 3.2 V6 front and rear rotors.

I'm still learning about the V6 front rotors. Are the Zimmermann Formula Z 2 piece-directional, and as high quality as the OEM Audi rotors?

Are all of the rear rotors in this list ventilated? I would think to stick with Zimmermann in the rear to keep with the same manufacturer of the fronts.


----------



## John-H

I'm not sure about shipping to the USA but I will ask.

The Zimmerman formula Z two piece are directional left and right handed. They are the same OEM parts and supplier to Audi for the 3.2 V6 so there is no difference. It took a while to get these set up for supply because they were a single source supplier to Audi under contract.

There is only one non vented rear disc variant and that's for the non-quattro TT. All the others are vented with the only difference being make and corrosion coating. Zimmerman have a plated coating as do Jurid/Honeywell whereas the Brembo do not. I don't think there is much difference between Zimmerman and Jurid but the Zimmerman will cost more so have become POA.


----------



## bainsyboy

Hi, I'm after front discs and pads on a mk 2 ttrs, can you do these ?


----------



## John-H

bainsyboy said:


> Hi, I'm after front discs and pads on a mk 2 ttrs, can you do these ?


I'm not sure about the TTRS but will find out


----------



## bainsyboy

many thanks John


----------



## John-H

If you watt to PM me your registration number that may help too.


----------



## bainsyboy

will do


----------



## John-H

Bad news I'm afraid on these TTRS discs. It looks like the only option is Audi at the moment. Sorry we can't help. Hopefully the situation will change at some point.


----------



## Jordan4489

Hi John

Is this deal still available? if so can I get a price for brembo front disc + pads for a 225 Quattro?

Thanks

Jordan


----------



## John-H

The deal is still ongoing. All the pieces are in the first post - just add up the items you need


----------



## Jordan4489

Hi John

Please can I order a set of front brembo disc and pads for my 225 Quattro? what do you need from me? I'm fairly new to the forum so not sure how I go about messaging you

Thanks

Jordan


----------



## micalee

I have a 2004 3.2 Roadster and require replacement Front and Rear Discs and Pads. Can someone simplify my options for this?

Standard road use is fine.


----------



## John-H

AUDI TT 3.2 V6:

FRONT DISCS LH VENTILATED ... 601VG0450 ... £142.00 (ea) ... ZIMMERMANN FORMULA Z

FRONT DISCS RH VENTILATED ... 601VG0460 ... £142.00 (ea) ... ZIMMERMANN FORMULA Z

FRONT PADS (axle set) ... JURID 642BM0310 (£30.05)

REAR DISCS (ea) ... JURID (£20.70) 
[256mm VENTILATED - GSF(JURID): 603VG0360, (Audi: 8N0 615 601 B)]

REAR PADS (axle set) .... JURID 646VG0081 (£11.75)

Total = £367.20 (£440.64 inclusive of VAT @ 20%). 
[All Jurid pads and rear discs example]

(I removed Brembo)


----------



## micalee

Thanks John


----------



## hurricanehunter

Hi John
have sent you a PM.


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hi John, I'm too new to be able to send you a PM but I'd like to take part in the group buy if I may - I'm after a set of Jurid disks and pads all round for a 2005 3.2 V6 Mk1 with the 334mm front brakes and I think the vented rear disks - is that possible?

Thanks very much in advance,

Alex


----------



## John-H

You have PM


----------



## alexgreyhead

Thanks for the e-mails John - I can't reply to you in case I'm a spam bot but I will give them a bell tomorrow. Thanks again - all the best.

/Alex


----------



## hurricanehunter

Hi John,
PM sent.
Thanks


----------



## JM-Roadster

Hi John ,

Looking for all round set TT Roadster Mk2 2.0L TFSI LG57 HFN

* Forum ID: JM-Roadster

* Name: John Mayo

Can't PM you as new member but you should be able to get my email from profile

Cheers!

John M


----------



## siovey

Hi John, i'd be interested in Jurid rear discs and pads for a v6 roadster.Please can you advise the cost of these?
Thanks
Simon


----------



## John-H

siovey said:


> Hi John, i'd be interested in Jurid rear discs and pads for a v6 roadster.Please can you advise the cost of these?
> Thanks
> Simon


Sorry, my messsage didn't send from yesterday. The V6 rear discs and pads are the same as the 225 etc and the prices are as in the first post. The only variation is whether you have quattro (vented discs) or non quattro (non vented). I'm presuming you have quattro but in any case the information is in the first post - just add them up for the total


----------



## siovey

John-H said:


> siovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, i'd be interested in Jurid rear discs and pads for a v6 roadster.Please can you advise the cost of these?
> Thanks
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my messsage didn't send from yesterday. The V6 rear discs and pads are the same as the 225 etc and the prices are as in the first post. The only variation is whether you have quattro (vented discs) or non quattro (non vented). I'm presuming you have quattro but in any case the information is in the first post - just add them up for the total
Click to expand...

Cheers John, I cant get or send pm's at the moment as I haven't been here long enough by the looks of it. I can email my details over to you if you'd like to email me at

Cheers
Simon


----------



## John-H

Sent you an email


----------



## siovey

John-H said:


> Sent you an email


Cheers John, just replied
Ta
Si


----------



## John-H

siovey said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you an email
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers John, just replied
> Ta
> Si
Click to expand...

I was just going to remove your email from public view but you've beaten me to it.


----------



## rhinopower

Front discs and pads for a mk1 v6 please


----------



## John-H

rhinopower said:


> Front discs and pads for a mk1 v6 please


You have PM with email address


----------



## Mike_R

Hi John, I'm after pads and discs all round for the Mk1 V6 if possible.


----------



## John-H

Mike_R said:


> Hi John, I'm after pads and discs all round for the Mk1 V6 if possible.


Hi Mike,

I sent you an email.

Regards,
John


----------



## TTStan

Hi John. Long time peruser, first time poster. It seems the PM function is not available as a new guy.

I'm looking for Jurid disc's, Brembo pads all round, mk1 225.


----------



## DrunkMonk74

Hi John-H

Sorry can't seem to send PM's as yet. I was after a price for Zimmerman Discs all round for my MK1 Audi TT 3.2 V6. Spoken to Dean at 4-Rings and he recommends staying with Audi pads so just needed the discs.

Happy to provide my details to you over a PM, but like I said I'm unable to send PM's right now.

Thanks for any help


----------



## John-H

DrunkMonk74 said:


> Hi John-H
> 
> Sorry can't seem to send PM's as yet. I was after a price for Zimmerman Discs all round for my MK1 Audi TT 3.2 V6. Spoken to Dean at 4-Rings and he recommends staying with Audi pads so just needed the discs.
> 
> Happy to provide my details to you over a PM, but like I said I'm unable to send PM's right now.
> 
> Thanks for any help


You have PM


----------



## mintyduck

Hi John,

More noobs - I'm after some rear discs and pads for a Mk2 3.2 v6

Can you drop me some prices etc. thanks


----------



## John-H

Hello. All the prices are in the first post. The rear discs for V6 are the same as the 225. I'll drop you a PM for contact 

Edit: Oops you said Mk2 not Mk1 - see below...


----------



## alantt

Hello John I am interested in discs and pads all round for my qs, will jurid be suitable and are they the same as for a 225, cheers


----------



## John-H

alantt said:


> Hello John I am interested in discs and pads all round for my qs, will jurid be suitable and are they the same as for a 225, cheers


I go for Jurid every time and they are fine - especially with their excellent plated anti rust coating - the same as Zimmerman. The Brembo used to have a painted anti rust coating but I heard they stopped adding that to save cost and make them more competative on price. The QS is the same as the 225.


----------



## John-H

mintyduck said:


> Hi John,
> 
> More noobs - I'm after some rear discs and pads for a Mk2 3.2 v6
> 
> Can you drop me some prices etc. thanks


Sorry I misread - you have a Mk2 V6 so no connection with the Mk1 225 rears. Not to worry GSF will confirm - should be the ATE by the looks of it.


----------



## Lukeyluke

Hi John,

I would like a full set of disks and pads (front and rear). Two things if i may please, 1. which set up do you think offers the best stopping power? 2. I live in Belgium, could they be sent to me here, don't mind paying more in postage.

Many thanks, Luke


----------



## John-H

Hi Luke,

They are standard brakes so should perform functionally the same. The Jurid have extra corrosion protection. Shipment outside the UK is not something GSF do however. You could perhaps arrange a courier but it might be expensive. I can ask if they can help.


----------



## Lukeyluke

Hi John,

Please, if you do not mind asking. I think I'll still be £'s in over buying them here in Belgium.

Thanks, Luke


----------



## John-H

You have PM


----------



## blues1143

PM'd


----------



## John-H

blues1143 said:


> PM'd


All sorted


----------



## tonybone101

Hi John-H, what is the approx turn around delivery time on these parts?

Would be a full set of Jurid pads/discs with rear vents as described in your OP.. for MK1 225Q..

MOT mid Jan..

Thanks v much 8) 
Tony


----------



## John-H

Hi Tony, I'm not sure of the holiday situation at GSF but the sooner I can get things rolling the better. They usually send them out the same day or next for parcel delivery. Usually pretty quick one you place the order.


----------



## alantt

Hi John-H ,i am planning to order discs and pads in next few months, the jurid discs will be fine, i just wondered which pads would be best for low dust, thanks


----------



## John-H

I've been running Mintex M1144 competition pads on my TT so I only had the Jurid on my S3 but that was a while ago as the car is no more 

From memory I think the dust was light grey not black and the sort that comes off with a jet wash without having to scrub. It depends on how well you wax your wheels too.


----------



## alantt

Hi John, can I order jurid vented discs and pads all-round for my mk 1 quattro sport 240 ( same as 225), with fitting details, thanks


----------



## John-H

alantt said:


> Hi John, can I order jurid vented discs and pads all-round for my mk 1 quattro sport 240 ( same as 225), with fitting details, thanks


You indeed can if you PM me the details as indicated in the first post


----------



## alantt

Hi John, I ordered the Jurid disc's and pads today, so thanks for your help, I just want to check if there are any specific fitting instructions for these , thanks.


----------



## John-H

Hi Alan,
You have an email


----------



## alantt

Hi John, thanks for all the information it was very helpful.


----------



## W9DSG

Hi John, tried to PM you about front discs for my 05 3.2 but apparently I'm too new! Help!


----------



## vanilla_ice

Hi John.

I have just PM`d you regarding some rear discs and pads.

Many thanks.


----------



## John-H

Should all be sorted my end


----------



## mintyduck

John dropped you a mail for some rear discs - thanks paul


----------



## John-H

mintyduck said:


> John dropped you a mail for some rear discs - thanks paul


Received


----------



## annapurna

Hi John

I have just sent you a message re some new pads and discs.

Thanks


----------



## TTMBTT

Hi John,
Is this offer of discs & pads still up and running.??


----------



## John-H

I'm sure they will supply but the prices may need revising a little.


----------



## TTMBTT

John-H said:


> I'm sure they will supply but the prices may need revising a little.


Thanks for the quick reply. :wink:


----------



## 1.8T_Chap

I know the original post was a few years back but are the Jurid discs still the ones to go for with the full anti rust coating or have the other manufacturers sorted theres out now as need to purchase some rear discs and pads soon. Thanks


----------



## John-H

You'd have to check with GSF. The last set I put pin are Jurid and still available with the antirust coating but others may also have it. I did hear a while back that some more expensive makes were offering product without coating to reduce cost and you came easily tell from a black and white photograph on a website.


----------



## ScoTTish

Hi John,
I bought disks through this deal a number of years back and now need rear Pads and disks for my 2008 TTS.

Forum Name is ScoTTish
Address is in Horndean, Hampshire

Will provide full details if this is still active...

Thanks

Iain....


----------



## John-H

Hi Iain,

It's not been used in a while so the prices are out of date. I'm sure I can arrange it but to be honest the reason not much has moved for some time is that GSF frequently offer 50% - 60% off their standard price which you can pick up at a branch near you or get free delivery which makes this group buy less advantageous now.

They sent out an email today about Brembo brakes at 60% off with discount code END60

You can use the part codes in the group buy and see if they work with the discount code or if not send me a PM with your details and I'll pass it onto the branch I use and see if they can still run it through.

Regards,
John


----------



## ScoTTish

Thanks John will have a look at GSF direct...

would you go for Bembro over the Pagid now?


----------



## ScoTTish

Just looked John and they also do a vented Bendix version at the same price as the Bembro solid ones?


----------



## John-H

Bendix are Ok. I believe the Jurid/Honeywell are still available and I know they are plated. If yours is a 225 quattro then the rear will be vented so you wouldn't want solid. Brembo are good but tend to be at a premium because of their name. Once you ensure selection of the right part where you will see differences are in things like whether they are plated or painted etc. In not sure but I imagine their cheapest GSF standard items are more likely non plated and just coated with grease which you'd have to wipe off before use. I've been getting the Jurid without any issues or worries for years now and I use uprated pads.


----------



## ScoTTish

Thanls for all your help John....

I went for the Bembros for my Mk 2 TTS - they presented me with choice based on my registration number. Ended up with Pads and Disks (and a couple of sachets of grease) for £99.

Pretty happy with that...


----------



## John-H

Glad you are sorted


----------

